# MVC Ownership / Marriott Rewards Status conversions after 8/18/2018



## StevenTing (Aug 22, 2018)

According to the "Loyalty Program Terms & Conditions", MVC status are supposed to translate to Marriott Rewards status.  Has anyone seen their status come across?

I have Presidential but I have not seen the transition to Platinum Premier, yet.  I haven't bothered to call in as I figure they're still doing stuff in the background but I wanted to see if others have seen a change in their status.

I believe those that had Select Executive were previously Gold.

So far the Benefits at a Glance PDF has not changed to reflect the T&C's below.



> *7.1 Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club*
> 7.1.a Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club owners eligible to participate in the Loyalty Program through ownership of a Marriott Vacation Club and/or and Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interest (collectively, “MVC Owners”) are subject to the Program Rules, and to any additional rules and regulations promulgated by Marriott Ownership Resorts, Inc. and/or Marriott Resorts, Travel Company, Inc. d/b/a MVC Exchange Company or their respective affiliates or subsidiaries (each an “MVC Entity”), as such rules and regulations may be modified from time to time (collectively, “MVC Rules”). 7.1.b MVC Owners who receive Loyalty Program Elite upgrades as part of their owner benefits are subject to the Program Rules, as may be modified from time to time pursuant to section 1.7.c, and to the MVC Rules, including without limitation the following:
> 
> i. *MVC Owners who achieve a “Select” or “Executive” level of membership through their ownership* of Marriott Vacation Club and/or Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interests, or their enrollment in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Exchange Program (“MVC Exchange Program”), and certain other individuals designated by an MVC Entity, *may be offered Loyalty Program *_*Platinum Elite*_* status, *and are not subject to the Platinum Elite Minimum Requirement to maintain Platinum Elite status every year.
> ...


----------



## bazzap (Aug 22, 2018)

My wife’s MR account Elite status was exclusively based on our Chairman’s Club ownership level.
She has also now combined it with her SPG account
It is still showing as Platinum Elite level though.


----------



## nicolass (Aug 22, 2018)

They still have not changed the "Benefits at a Glance" PDF file: https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/common/cms/mvcau/pdfs/benefits-at-a-glance-chart-US.pdf


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2018)

Both myself and my wife are showing as Platinum Elite in our MR accounts. THough I don't know if this is because of our Select DC status or that we were gold in MR prior to conversion. The problem is determining if our Gold status was from our Select DC status or from being renewed gold even though we didn't meet the night requirements. So it is hard to tell how we actually have the Platinum status.


----------



## mas (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't have any lifetime status with Marriott ( have been using my wife's marriott acct until MVC started offering Marriott status based on MVC standing-she had LTG until the switch, she now has LTP status) and only have 38 nights with my combined MRP + SPG account.  My account shows me as Plat. Premiere, which I can only assume is due to my Chairman's club status with MVC.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 22, 2018)

So it looks like your status has been transitioned.  I will continue to wait.
I continue to check several times a day to see if it's changed.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 22, 2018)

My account was transitioned from Gold to Platinum but it should have been transitioned to Platinum Premier. I have called many times and the CSRs are very confused and do not understand the mapping from MVC to MR. It is incredibly frustrating. Hopefully, you do not have any Marriott hotel reservations coming up or you will need to fight with Marriott to get your rewards fixed too. I am not staying at any Marriott hotels until they fix my account so I do not have to deal with that problem.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 22, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> According to the "Loyalty Program Terms & Conditions", MVC status are supposed to translate to Marriott Rewards status.  Has anyone seen their status come across?
> 
> I have Presidential but I have not seen the transition to Platinum Premier, yet.  I haven't bothered to call in as I figure they're still doing stuff in the background but I wanted to see if others have seen a change in their status.
> 
> ...



Mine says Platinum Premier Elite, correctly. So, mine did change based on Presidential status.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 22, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> My account was transitioned from Gold to Platinum but it should have been transitioned to Platinum Premier. I have called many times and the CSRs are very confused and do not understand the mapping from MVC to MR. It is incredibly frustrating. Hopefully, you do not have any Marriott hotel reservations coming up or you will need to fight with Marriott to get your rewards fixed too. I am not staying at any Marriott hotels until they fix my account so I do not have to deal with that problem.



I would give it a month actually. After I made my purchase, it took at least a few weeks for my ownership level to properly flow through the system. This was well before the transition / merger.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 22, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> I would give it a month actually. After I made my purchase, it took at least a few weeks for my ownership level to properly flow through the system. This was well before the transition / merger.



The funny thing is that last year, there was an error on my account and they manually fixed it while I was on the telephone to reflect Gold status. Not sure why they can't manually fix the account status for people whose account did not transition correctly.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 22, 2018)

PS It would be easier to be patient if when I called, the CSRs were at least knowledgeable instead of arguing with me and telling me I do not qualify due to my resale purchases, all if which are Trust Points or enrolled weeks now.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Per my app, my status is now Platinum Premier Elite, which is based on our Chairman level. I haven’t had a chance to merge my SPG and MRP accounts yet, so I am not sure what my lifetime level will be until I do so.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## jeff76543 (Aug 22, 2018)

I called Marriott Rewards yesterday to check why my Platinum Elite status had not been ungraded to Platinum Premier Elite based on my MVC Presidential status. The representative checked in her computer and said that I had been upgraded by Marriott to Platinum Premier on August 18 (D-Day) and she didn't know why my status hadn't been changed in my account on the website and in the Marriott application. She said she would send a request to update my online account and it probably would take 3-5 business days. (My online account still lists me as Platinum Elite, but it's only been 1 day.) It may be that the changes in status will eventually be posted without contacting Marriott Rewards - and it may be that the correct upgraded status is already in Marriott's computers so that the correct benefits will be given even though the online account has not been updated - but it might be worth a phone call to Marriott. By the way, my wait time to talk with a customer representative was only about 10 minutes.


----------



## tiel (Aug 22, 2018)

My DH's MR account correctly shows LPP, at least at this time (we've seen a variety of statuses since last night, after I attempted to combine his MR and SPG accounts).  He was LP for a number of years.  

My MR account currently shows Platinum elite, which is 100% derived from our MVC ownership. I have 0 points and 0 nights lifetime, as we always use DH's account for all reservations and CC purchases. I have not yet gone through the combination process for my account, so that probably explains why there has been no status change for me.  We are waiting until his account appears to be stable post-combination to move on my account.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 22, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> The funny thing is that last year, there was an error on my account and they manually fixed it while I was on the telephone to reflect Gold status. Not sure why they can't manually fix the account status for people whose account did not transition correctly.



My guess - they will end up transitioning properly. It will just take some time. I am sure they are being overwhelmed with questions and people wanting things due to the merger. Certainly, it would be nice if people were trained appropriately.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 22, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> According to the "Loyalty Program Terms & Conditions", MVC status are supposed to translate to Marriott Rewards status.  Has anyone seen their status come across?
> 
> I have Presidential but I have not seen the transition to Platinum Premier, yet.  I haven't bothered to call in as I figure they're still doing stuff in the background but I wanted to see if others have seen a change in their status.
> 
> ...



Mine has changed from Platinum to Platinum Premiere.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 22, 2018)

If based on Presidential status, mine should have been changed to Platinum Premier but it has not.  I am suspecting that there is a name discrepancy issue with my Marriott rewards account which I tried to have them change several years ago and they "could not" due to their system limitation.  I am also unable to merge my SPG account with my Marriott account and it flagged the name discrepancy to be the cause of the problem.  I called the number on the screen but it was on terminal hold/music and I gave up.  I will try calling MVC tomorrow to see if they can have Marriott rewards make the name change.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 22, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> If based on Presidential status, mine should have been changed to Platinum Premier but it has not.  I am suspecting that there is a name discrepancy issue with my Marriott rewards account which I tried to have them change several years ago and they "could not" due to their system limitation.  I am also unable to merge my SPG account with my Marriott account and it flagged the name discrepancy to be the cause of the problem.  I called the number on the screen but it was on terminal hold/music and I gave up.  I will try calling MVC tomorrow to see if they can have Marriott rewards make the name change.



Could be. I would wait longer myself, I am sure hold times will be ridiculous for a while yet as billions of merger questions get asked, glitches, etc. I have seen a few others than did not migrate to Premier also, must be a reason somewhere, or faulty coding perhaps. But you know, I am special!


----------



## michael49 (Aug 22, 2018)

No change yet for me. Despite being MVC Chairman's Club, the Marriott Rewards website shows me as only being Platinum Elite.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 22, 2018)

michael49 said:


> No change yet for me. Despite being MVC Chairman's Club, the Marriott Rewards website shows me as only being Platinum Elite.


+1


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 23, 2018)

*Prior 08/18/18:*  Platinum Elite because of MVCI ownership AND Lifetime Gold, two+ years more to get Lifetime Platinum Elite.
*On 08/18/18:* On the Marriott iPhone app under My Account it says Platinum Premier Elite. On the next My Account page under Lifetime Status it says Lifetime Platinum Elite.  On the Marriott website is says Platinum Premier Elite with an infinity sign.
Apparently the dust is still settling...


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 23, 2018)

I combined my Marriott Rewards account and the SPG account and two things happened.

1) The system changed my account number from the Marriott Rewards number to a new account number. I wanted to keep my old MR number. Are we supposed to get a new account number?

2) My history of previous Marriott hotel stays has disappeared.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 23, 2018)

Another thing I just noticed is my account says my MR points will expire if I don’t stay or use point by February 2019. That is 6 months away. That is such a short time. I thought MR points never expired. Is this part of the new rules under the merger?

Do MVC stays count toward this?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 23, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I combined my Marriott Rewards account and the SPG account and two things happened.
> 
> 1) The system changed my account number from the Marriott Rewards number to a new account number. I wanted to keep my old MR number. Are we supposed to get a new account number?
> 
> ...


Did you combine while logged in from Marriott.com or SPG.com? I suspect that they used your SPG number as your new number for the rewards program.



TravelTime said:


> Another thing I just noticed is my account says my MR points will expire if I don’t stay or use point by February 2019. That is 6 months away. That is such a short time. I thought MR points never expired. Is this part of the new rules under the merger?
> 
> Do MVC stays count toward this?


Points expire after 24 months of no points activity. I don't think elite night activity counts. You have to have points activity to keep the points from expiring.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 23, 2018)

This explains the Marriott Rewards Expiry Policy
https://www.marriott.com/Multimedia...Point_Expiration_MR_Member_Version_FINAL1.pdf


----------



## l0410z (Aug 23, 2018)

Day to day things on my account are changing.  I was lifetime gold and platinum elite (for the last 7 years). My account showed me as lifetime platinum elite on Monday.  It now longer shows a lifetime status.  It went away soon after I combined my Starwood account.  I am not going to try and figure out the day to day changes. At some point the dust will settle and I am confident it will be right or I can make it right.  In the meanwhile since I am platinum elite earned from 2017, it shouldn't impact anything I do until it gets straightened out.   Hard to be upset with IT because it is a huge change.  It is hard to be upset with Customer Service for not knowing what is going on.  Marriott's lack of training for  Customer Service  in preparation for the transition causes me to scratch my head and is harder for me  to be understanding with.


----------



## jd2601 (Aug 23, 2018)

I agree site changes daily without consistency. I am disappointed in the customer service reps.  They do not seem to know criteria as well as able to help with reservations. 

I have not been able to make reservations or check current reservations.  This was an issue this week.  I could not remember location of my reservation. Multiple Aloft locations in same city.  I needed to call locations to determine correct site. No help from Marriott. Normally I check app for address.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Aug 23, 2018)

Does anyone know the status of a mere week owner? I have gold from previous years just by sheer number of stays. Didn’t know the program crossed over to MVC Ownership.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 23, 2018)

GaryDouglas said:


> *Prior 08/18/18:*  Platinum Elite because of MVCI ownership AND Lifetime Gold, two+ years more to get Lifetime Platinum Elite.
> *On 08/18/18:* On the Marriott iPhone app under My Account it says Platinum Premier Elite. On the next My Account page under Lifetime Status it says Lifetime Platinum Elite.  On the Marriott website is says Platinum Premier Elite with an infinity sign.
> Apparently the dust is still settling...



Why? MVCI ownership is not lifetime. Your status is correctly Platinum Premier. Just like the app and Marriott website says. Lifetime status is a different status and is not necessarily the same. Why do you think it is wrong, from your description, it's correct. You were mapped from Platinum and Lifetime Gold.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 23, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Why? MVCI ownership is not lifetime. Your status is correctly Platinum Premier. Just like the app and Marriott website says. Lifetime status is a different status and is not necessarily the same. Why do you think it is wrong, from your description, it's correct. You were mapped from Platinum and Lifetime Gold.


Correct, LT gold in the old system became LT Platinum in the new. DC ownership status is granting the Platinum Premier.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 23, 2018)

Boom!  I just checked this evening and my status how shows Platinum Premier. Earlier today it was just Platinum.

I’d be interested to see how many individuals fall into each category now.


----------



## jeff76543 (Aug 23, 2018)

My Platinum Premier Elite status just posted too.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 23, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> Boom!  I just checked this evening and my status how shows Platinum Premier. Earlier today it was just Platinum.
> 
> I’d be interested to see how many individuals fall into each category now.


Mine also just showed up as Platinum Premier.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 23, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Mine also just showed up as Platinum Premier.



See, you're special too.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 23, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> See, you're special too.


Not as special as you.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 23, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Mine also just showed up as Platinum Premier.


+1


----------



## Pocky87 (Aug 24, 2018)

Spoke to the AP customer rep earlier on saying that the status match is valid till 2018 only and no confirmation of what is 2019 and beyond.
Seem like new status level match will be different for those who achieved on and after 18/8/18... Anyone can further verify that?

Interestingly when I was browsing through clause 1.7c in the Marriott Rewards T&Cs; it's missing... don't really know what's inside the content of clause 1.7c...

Praying that they will retain platinum for the old select members...


----------



## bazzap (Aug 24, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> Boom!  I just checked this evening and my status how shows Platinum Premier. Earlier today it was just Platinum.
> 
> I’d be interested to see how many individuals fall into each category now.


Yes, I guess it just shows that we need not have worried about this after all and would probably have best not even looked at our accounts in the days immediately after the 18th.
I am sure we all did though - haha.
My wife’s account also changed overnight from Platinum to Platinum Premier.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2018)

We are now Platinum Elite good or bad ?


----------



## lorenmd (Aug 24, 2018)

platinum in SPG has been awesome but it sounds like everyone is platinum of some sort in the new system so maybe won't be so awesome.  we like the upgraded rooms and free breakfast


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2018)

This morning we are now Premier?


----------



## PaulaC (Aug 24, 2018)

As of last evening, DH was Lifetime Platinum Premier and my account showed Platinum Premier.


----------



## Luvtoride (Aug 24, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> Boom!  I just checked this evening and my status how shows Platinum Premier. Earlier today it was just Platinum.
> 
> I’d be interested to see how many individuals fall into each category now.



Steve, my Platinum Premier Elite (with the infinity symbol) is showing up on the page today as well.  Also, when I went down a bit further, my lifetime status was shown...


*You are Lifetime Platinum Elite*

Maybe I should take a screen print of this page in case it changes tomorrow (or in the future).  LOL.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 24, 2018)

I just combined my MRP and SPG accounts and my lifetime status changed to Platinum. Prior to the combination I only had 595 nights and 7 years, so the 3 years I’ve been Platinum and nights in SPG got me to the 10 year threashhold for Platinum. 

Mike


----------



## michael49 (Aug 24, 2018)

Update from my previous post on Wednesday (#19). I am now officially Platinum Premier Elite!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 26, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Correct, LT gold in the old system became LT Platinum in the new. DC ownership status is granting the Platinum Premier.



DC ownership and/or Presidential status?, I being the later.  Does that mean that I am Platinum Premier Elite forever, at lease as long as I have my MOC weeks?


----------



## jeff76543 (Aug 26, 2018)

You are Platinum Premier Elite as long as MVC and Marriott do not change their present agreement  (we have no way of knowing whether that will happen in the future - and forever is a long time) and as long as your MVC status remains at least Presidential.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 26, 2018)

Before the end of this year I will qualify for LT Platinum Elite (over 600 nights and 10+ Platinum status).  Dose that mean my LT Platinum Elite will go to LT Platinum Premier Elite?


----------



## controller1 (Aug 26, 2018)

GaryDouglas said:


> Before the end of this year I will qualify for LT Platinum Elite (over 600 nights and 10+ Platinum status).  Dose that mean my LT Platinum Elite will go to LT Platinum Premier Elite?



Lifetime Platinum Premier requires 750 nights prior to December 31, 2018. Lifetime PP will not be offered in future years.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2018)

controller1 said:


> Lifetime Platinum Premier requires 750 nights prior to December 31, 2018. Lifetime PP will not be offered in future years.


In addition to 750 Marriott nights, you also need to have earned 2 million points.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2018)

You only needs to visit a Marriott's t/s resort for only 107 weeks + 1 extra day to reach the goal of 750 nights to be Lifetime Platinum Premier.
That only four (4) timeshare vacation weeks for 27 years.
Now earning 2 millions points is out my league.

I am only looking at timeshare vacations weeks as an example 
and not hotel days.

Hotel nightly stays can reduce that figure maybe by 1/3 only if you stay in a hotel for an average of 10 nights per year.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 26, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> In addition to 750 Marriott nights, you also need to have earned 2 million points.



I'm at 2.5MM+ lifetime points, but it would take another couple years to get up to the 750.  I guess I'll be content with being Platinum Premier Elite (not LT) by means of my Presidental status.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 26, 2018)

It's actually quite easy to reach 2 million points as long as you use the Marriott Rewards Credit Card....  simply run "every" purchase via the MR Credit Card.

i.e. all grocery purchases, annual maintenance fees, buying a new car, paying your real estate taxes, paying your income taxes, going to Home Depot to remodel your kitchen or bathroom, etc.

Now, I am not saying it's the best way to obtain points (there may be a small premium to charge your taxes or new car) but reaching the 2 million points is not that difficult if you dedicate every possible transaction via the credit card.



.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 26, 2018)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> It's actually quite easy to reach 2 million points as long as you use the Marriott Rewards Credit Card....  simply run "every" purchase via the MR Credit Card.
> 
> i.e. all grocery purchases, annual maintenance fees, buying a new car, paying your real estate taxes, paying your income taxes, going to Home Depot to remodel your kitchen or bathroom, etc.
> 
> ...


Probably not between now and the end of the year though. Unless you have a million bucks just sitting around, or that big of a credit limit. The two million point for LTPP goes away at the end of the year.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 26, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Probably not between now and the end of the year though. Unless you have a million bucks just sitting around, or that big of a credit limit. The two million point for LTPP goes away at the end of the year.



1 million / 6, = 166,667 MF charges! Not much different, same result.


----------



## gaspasser (Aug 26, 2018)

I’m Presidential level and my status has changed to PP.


----------



## Dean (Aug 26, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> In addition to 750 Marriott nights, you also need to have earned 2 million points.


I was thinking the required total had dropped from 2 million to 1.6 million points.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2018)

Dean said:


> I was thinking the required total had dropped from 2 million to 1.6 million points.


For Lifetime Platinum Premier, one needs to make the old Marriott Lifetime Platinum criteria which are 2 Million points and 750 nights by Dec 31st, 2018.

For Lifetime Platinum, one needs to make the old Marriott Lifetime Gold criteria of 1.6 Million points and 500 nights by Dec 31st, 2018.

I can attest to SPG nights not being added to the Marriott total for the purpose of grandfather status when you merge the 2 accounts.


----------



## Dean (Aug 26, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> For Lifetime Platinum Premier, one needs to make the old Marriott Lifetime Platinum criteria which are 2 Million points and 750 nights by Dec 31st, 2018.
> 
> For Lifetime Platinum, one needs to make the old Marriott Lifetime Gold criteria of 1.6 Million points and 500 nights by Dec 31st, 2018.
> 
> I can attest to SPG nights not being added to the Marriott total for the purpose of grandfather status when you merge the 2 accounts.


Thanks, I know they lowered the requirements at one point and was thinking they lowered it to 1.6 Million for Platinum.  The SPG issue isn't an issue for us since we had no nights there at all.


----------



## mvc (Aug 26, 2018)

In 2019 what is needed to qualify for Lifetime  Platinum Premier?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2018)

mvc said:


> In 2019 what is needed to qualify for Lifetime  Platinum Premier?


There won't be new Lifetime Platinum Premier granted beyond Dec 31st 2018 cutoff to qualify.  It is a one time deal where you either make it this year or never get it in the future.


----------



## mvc (Aug 26, 2018)

Will there be a  lifetime benefit other than Lifetime Silver,Gold and Platinum Elite  offered in 2019?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 26, 2018)

The problem however now is that LT status isn't as good as it was in the past. It seems at least from what has been published, certain benefits are only available if you meet the minimum number of nights in a year. Like Suite Night Awards. Even if you have LTPP or LTP, you don't get those unless you get to the 75 or 50 nights.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2018)

mvc said:


> Will there be a  lifetime benefit other than Lifetime Platnium Elite  offered in 2019?


The other lifetime statuses can be qualified with the following criteria, effective August 18, 2018:
*LIFETIME LEVEL
HOW TO GET IT*
Lifetime Silver Elite
250 Lifetime Nights + 5 Years Elite Status

Lifetime Gold Elite
400 Lifetime Nights + 7 Years Gold Elite Status or Higher

Lifetime Platinum Elite
600 Lifetime Nights + 10 Years Platinum Elite Status or Higher


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem however now is that LT status isn't as good as it was in the past. It seems at least from what has been published, certain benefits are only available if you meet the minimum number of nights in a year. Like Suite Night Awards. Even if you have LTPP or LTP, you don't get those unless you get to the 75 or 50 nights.


While we have never gotten suite nights certificates in the past, we received room upgrades at every Marriott and Starwood hotel since becoming Platinum end of last year, including a 900 sq ft full suite at the Westin Excelsior in Rome, upgraded (larger and nicer) room at Gritti Palace in Venice, larger room at Marriott FCO Rome airport hotel.


----------



## dualrated2 (Aug 26, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I can attest to SPG nights not being added to the Marriott total for the purpose of grandfather status when you merge the 2 accounts.



The nights didn't add to the account or Marriott told you they wouldn't count? My wife had 25 SPG nights added to her Marriott Lifetime totals after the two accounts were merged..


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2018)

dualrated2 said:


> The nights didn't add to the account or Marriott told you they wouldn't count? My wife had 25 SPG nights added to her Marriott Lifetime totals after the two accounts were merged..


They get added to lifetime total which matters in the new criteria to achieve lifetime status.  The SPG nights do not count towards the Marriott grandfather criteria used.


----------



## dualrated2 (Aug 26, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> They get added to lifetime total which matters in the new criteria to achieve lifetime status.  The SPG nights do not count towards the Marriott grandfather criteria used.


 
This is from https://members.marriott.com/benefits/ Am I reading something into it or perhaps it been superseded? 

NOTE: Members who reach 750 nights and 10 years at Platinum by December 31, 2018, will be grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite status (notified January 2019). In addition, members that achieve Marriott Rewards Lifetime Platinum under the legacy requirements by year end will also be grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite status. *And don’t forget that we’ll combine Lifetime activity across both Rewards and SPG toward qualification when members combine accounts.* Beginning in 2019, qualification into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite status will not be available. See FAQs for details.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2018)

dualrated2 said:


> This is from https://members.marriott.com/benefits/ Am I reading something into it or perhaps it been superseded?
> 
> NOTE: Members who reach 750 nights and 10 years at Platinum by December 31, 2018, will be grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite status (notified January 2019). In addition, members that achieve Marriott Rewards Lifetime Platinum under the legacy requirements by year end will also be grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite status. *And don’t forget that we’ll combine Lifetime activity across both Rewards and SPG toward qualification when members combine accounts.* Beginning in 2019, qualification into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite status will not be available. See FAQs for details.


The combined lifetime activity matters towards the 750 nights and 10 years at Platinum (PP) and for the future.  The SPG nights do not count towards the Marriott 750 nights (and 2M points) grandfather status.


----------



## dualrated2 (Aug 26, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> The combined lifetime activity matters towards the 750 nights and 10 years at Platinum and for the future.  The SPG nights do not count towards the Marriott 750 nights (and 2M points) grandfather status.



We have four months then to make up for the loss of 25 nights. Looks like it's time for at least three Interval Getaways or Exchanges into Palm Desert or Vegas to qualify under the Legacy rules. 

Thanks.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2018)

dualrated2 said:


> We have four months then to make up for the loss of 25 nights. Looks like it's time for at least three Interval Getaways or Exchanges into Palm Desert or Vegas to qualify under the Legacy rules.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you at 725 Marriott nights and 2M+ points?  If so, you are in good shape. 25 nights by year end is easy to achieve.

I am at 481 Marriott nights and 2M points, 105 SPG nights, combined 586 nights but only 8 years platinum.  I am working towards getting the grandfather Lifetime Platinum status - 14 nights at Newport Coast, 5 nights in Hong Kong and 5 nights in Singapore before year end to get me to 505 Marriott nights.


----------



## dualrated2 (Aug 26, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Are you at 725 Marriott nights and 2M+ points?  If so, you are in good shape. 25 nights by year end is easy to achieve.
> 
> I am at 481 Marriott nights and 2M points, 105 SPG nights, combined 586 nights but only 8 years platinum.  I am working towards getting the grandfather Lifetime Platinum status - 14 nights at Newport Coast, 5 nights in Hong Kong and 5 nights in Singapore before year end to get me to 505 Marriott nights.



The 2 million miles are there. She is now short 51 nights with the loss of the 25 SPG nights but we are in Marriott's 28 nights between now and the end of September. A couple of Getaway or Exchange weeks by years end and some October and November weeks we have reserved and she will make it easily.


----------



## Asia2000 (Aug 26, 2018)

The difference between Lifetime Platinum and Platinum Premier is the extra 2.5 points per dollar spent at the property along with the 48-hour reservation guarantee, which has a lot of exclusions - does not work at vacation clubs.  Reading some of the posts, sounds like if you're close, go for it.  Otherwise, you have to ask, is the extra 2.5 and the 48 hr guarantee worth it?  I guess there is the intangible factor of being one notch above regular Platinum Elite which may give you the "upgrade edge" when checking-in or just the idea of knowing you have "the high status".  Perhaps a race to get LTPP on your license plate - just joking.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2018)

Asia2000 said:


> The difference between Lifetime Platinum and Platinum Premier is the extra 2.5 points per dollar spent at the property along with the 48-hour reservation guarantee, which has a lot of exclusions - does not work at vacation clubs.  Reading some of the posts, sounds like if you're close, go for it.  Otherwise, you have to ask, is the extra 2.5 and the 48 hr guarantee worth it?  I guess there is the intangible factor of being one notch above regular Platinum Elite which may give you the "upgrade edge" when checking-in or just the idea of knowing you have "the high status".  Perhaps a race to get LTPP on your license plate - just joking.


But if one is at MVC Select, Executive, Presidential or Chairman's Club level, and the level of ownership is maintained then whatever one's lifetime status gets achieved is immaterial.  The downside of not having lifetime status is that MVC can change that Marriott status matching arrangement in the future and if that happens we have to fallback on our lifetime status.  I also don't foresee owning MVC portfolio forever.  I give ourselves at most 10 years before we get out of all timeshare ownership, then when we travel it will be booking with the hotels directly.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 26, 2018)

I realized after merging my Marriott and SPG account that I have 490 night and 10 years as platinum. So it seems that I am only 110 nights away from LTP. I can get there in a few years now that Vistana timeshare stays will count toward elite nights. Not sure why it matters all that much since we rarely stay at a hotel property. It comes in handy the night before early morning flights as I can grab a few sodas or water from the lounge at the airport hotel.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 26, 2018)

GaryDouglas said:


> I'm at 2.5MM+ lifetime points, but it would take another couple years to get up to the 750.  I guess I'll be content with being Platinum Premier Elite (not LT) by means of my Presidental status.


I am in the opposite boat.  Wish we could trade points and nights.  I have almost 1200 nights but not enough points by far.  My wife has over 800 nights and not enough points also.  

I do have 7 years platinum and after another 2 years I will hit the lifetime plat level.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 26, 2018)

frank808 said:


> I am in the opposite boat.  Wish we could trade points and nights.  I have almost 1200 nights but not enough points by far.  My wife has over 800 nights and not enough points also.
> 
> I do have 7 years platinum and after another 2 years I will hit the lifetime plat premiere level.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think you mean you will hit the Lifetime Platinum level? There is no future LTPP, that is a one time deal this year only!

In the end, we all chance these things but for what really, so they can make even more money from us?


----------



## frank808 (Aug 26, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## Pocky87 (Sep 1, 2018)

https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/owners/ilg-acquisition/?cid=intrnl-mvc-vcap-members-ilg

Official announcement. Am pleased that they are still giving lounge access for select member and above!


----------



## bazzap (Sep 1, 2018)

Pocky87 said:


> https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/owners/ilg-acquisition/?cid=intrnl-mvc-vcap-members-ilg
> 
> Official announcement. Am pleased that they are still giving lounge access for select member and above!


So looking at all the benefits, do we know what this actually means?
“*WILL THE RESORT DISCOUNTS I CURRENTLY ENJOY CHANGE DUE TO THIS ACQUISITION?*
The discounts are now being expanded. Marriott Vacation Club, The Ritz-Carlton Destination Club and Grand Residences by Marriott Owners and Members staying at Sheraton®Vacation Club and Westin®Vacation Club resorts will now receive certain site-based Owner and Member discounts at participating properties, subject to terms and conditions.”


----------



## rthib (Sep 2, 2018)

So is the conversion from DC status to MR status posted anywhere. I can only find the old chart


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 2, 2018)

rthib said:


> So is the conversion from DC status to MR status posted anywhere. I can only find the old chart


Owner - Gold
Select and Executive - Platinum
Presidential and Chairman's Club - Platinum Premier


----------



## GaryDouglas (Dec 9, 2018)

To make sure I understand my current status and how it may change in January, my current status is Platinum Premier Elite with an infinity sign (LT?).  Since I'm still in the 600s on stays, I will go down to Platinum Elite LT on January 1, or not?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 9, 2018)

Is your ownership the reason you are PPE? If you at least Presidential level, it will not go down as your ownership is what is giving you PPE.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Dec 11, 2018)

I am only made lifetime platinum as of this year, and that's with the 600+ level of stays.  Had necessary points years ago.  I've been platinum off and on through the years, but for the last few years because of being Presidential.  So this confirms my Lifetime PPE will change to Lifetime PE on January 1st.  Just wanted to make sure I understood things correctly.

Will be at Timber Lodge tonight, yeah!


----------



## Pocky87 (Jan 20, 2019)

Just curious... do u all see any possibility of any big changes made to the current Marriott Rewards status based on MVC membership tier come Feb 13 when Rewards becomes Bonvoy?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2019)

Pocky87 said:


> Just curious... do u all see any possibility of any big changes made to the current Marriott Rewards status based on MVC membership tier come Feb 13 when Rewards becomes Bonvoy?


I doubt it, Marriott Vacation Club doesn't move that fast with these things. It took them months to announce what Elite Tiers owners would get based on their ownership status when Marriott Rewards re-tiered the levels last year.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 20, 2019)

Please refresh my memory, a friend of mine is interested in acquiring MVC points to get "Bonvoy" Platinum.  I told him 4000 points at Select would do.  Is this correct?  Thank you!


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 20, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Please refresh my memory, a friend of mine is interested in acquiring MVC points to get "Bonvoy" Platinum.  I told him 4000 points at Select would do.  Is this correct?  Thank you!


According to this....yes.  https://www.marriottvacationsworldwide.com/common/cms/mvcau/pdfs/benefits-at-a-glance-chart-US.pdf


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 20, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> According to this....yes.  https://www.marriottvacationsworldwide.com/common/cms/mvcau/pdfs/benefits-at-a-glance-chart-US.pdf


Thank you!


----------



## TXTortoise (Jan 20, 2019)

So, if I own an enrolled week that can be deposited for the large sum of 550 points, do I qualify for gold?  Or do I have to convert my week to points for that particular year?  Other than the near-term need to upgrade four OC 6 certificates, my need for Marriott/Bonvoy points is decreasing.  Really drives decision to push spending to AMEX SPG card or Chase Reserve.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 20, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> So, if I own an enrolled week that can be deposited for the large sum of 550 points, do I qualify for gold?  Or do I have to convert my week to points for that particular year?  Other than the near-term need to upgrade four OC 6 certificates, my need for Marriott/Bonvoy points is decreasing.  Really drives decision to push spending to AMEX SPG card or Chase Reserve.


You should be Gold via your MVC ownership.


----------

